# Learn CPR



## MedicPrincess (Mar 11, 2008)




----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 11, 2008)

Ok, if that happened to me, I would be in need of CPR!

-Kat


----------



## fma08 (Mar 17, 2008)

hahaha thats awesome!


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 17, 2008)

*Little Annie's boyfriend!*

LOOKIE!LOOKIE!  It's Little Annie's Boyfriend!  Pity, He is only half the man he was!!!!!!


----------



## yay4stress (Mar 19, 2008)

When I was learning CPR the instructor had this story to tell about a former student:

The kid had just gotten his CPR card and was doing a ride along.  He was so excited to be on a call.  They get to the pt, who is un-responsive.  The kid kneels down, shakes the pt's shoulder and yells "Annie, Annie, are you alright?!"

True Story


----------



## yay4stress (Mar 19, 2008)

oh yea, the pt was male.


----------



## Jon (Mar 20, 2008)

Someone sent me this the other day:


> [youtube]DWvfHOQGhiE[/youtube]



How much fun could you have teaching THAT class?


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Mar 20, 2008)

Jon!!  Best Post Yet!!^_^


----------



## MRE (Mar 20, 2008)

yay4stress said:


> When I was learning CPR the instructor had this story to tell about a former student:
> 
> The kid had just gotten his CPR card and was doing a ride along.  He was so excited to be on a call.  They get to the pt, who is un-responsive.  The kid kneels down, shakes the pt's shoulder and yells "Annie, Annie, are you alright?!"
> 
> True Story



Mine is not quite as good, but I was teaching a CPR class, and one student who was very excited had just determined that their manequin was unconscious and pointed to another student and yelled "CALL CPR" instead of call 911.


----------



## basic (Mar 27, 2008)

Jon said:


> Someone sent me this the other day:
> 
> 
> How much fun could you have teaching THAT class?



that is amazing, i want to do that to some friends!


----------



## Arkymedic (Mar 27, 2008)

You know, all of the times I have taught the class I have always wondered where you put the cart in the ambulance when you "call a code and get the cart" lol.


----------



## Uthman-KSA (Apr 14, 2008)

katgrl2003 said:


> Ok, if that happened to me, I would be in need of CPR!
> 
> -Thanks


----------



## EMTrigger (May 14, 2008)

The cartoon I don't get, is that suppose to be a dummy? The video's hilarious.  If only I could pull that off. I'd have to hurt somebody it happened to me though.


----------



## mikeylikesit (Jun 6, 2008)

taht video was hilarious.


----------



## Webster (Jun 7, 2008)

I'd have way too much fun doing that!


----------



## Bosco578 (Jun 7, 2008)

Nice.HAha!


----------

